# Problem opening the bin firmware update file to update modem DCM202



## modernsound (Mar 27, 2008)

I am having difficulties opening the firmware update bin file for the D-link DCM202 modem.

Does any body kows how to update the firmware for the DCM202 In simplistic way?


----------



## modernsound (Mar 27, 2008)

The reason the update is BIN files. 

I find it strange the manufacture would use such ununiversal file.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

From what I read, that modem requires you to use TFTP to upgrade the firmware. However, why do you feel the need to upgrade the firmware?

I also read that this is a rather old DOCSIS 1.0 modem, I'd probably invest $40 or so in a DOCSIS 2.0 modem instead of screwing around with this one.


----------



## modernsound (Mar 27, 2008)

johnwill, why you say that?

I am going to give you the stats on the D-link DCM202 compared to the Motorola Surfboard sb5120.

I am using optimum online the basic broadband service in NY no boost.

average speed after 11 pm usually around 13.2 Mbps
average speed after 8 am usually is around 9.8 Mbps

Now let' s go to D-link DCM202 Stats

average speed after 11 pm usually around 15.2 Mbps average speed after 8 am usually is around 11.839 Mbps


From what I am experiencing the D-link modem that you consider old technology still work faster than what you consider newer technology. At any rate, I don' t know what you consider newer technology. Can you give me a list on the newer and better cable modems you are talking about?

I just wanted to update to the firmware that is available on the d-link website that' s all. The modem Is already working great for me.

oh, this is some of the features of DCM202:	High-Speed Internet Connectivity
• Always On, Always Connected
• DOCSIS® 2.0 CableLabs® CertifiedTM
• Ethernet or USB Connectivity


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I searched on the DCM202 and found references to DOCSIS 1.0, apparently I shouldn't have believed them.

A question, since the modem appears to work fine, why are you trying to upgrade the firmware? 

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## modernsound (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, I hear you man. I am a firmware update junky. 

I always think that an update will make my machine work a bit better!

This Is a link below for the specs on the D-Link DCM202:


http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=323


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd just use it. :smile:

Obviously, I somehow got the wrong modem when I went looking, that's nothing like I was reading.


----------

